# About Norinco Np 30 (45 Acp)



## oscar1975 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi I bought a pistol Norinco Np30; Do you suppose that is a good buy?, The weapon is second hand and comes as amended, brings back dock, pier guide stainless trigger type match, dock cleat, Disconnector, guarantor everything Wolf and Ed Brown , And also leads Cacha Hogue (rubber). But what worries me is that its frame is not compatible with pistols 1911 and it is hard to find parts, and that this gun (Norinco Np30) is less reliable than the Norinco 1911 A1. 

One answer please and thank you, 

Oscar.


----------



## oscar1975 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Nobody???*

Nobody who has a Norinco Np30 and count your experience?, I do not think so. Please. :smt022

Thank you,

Oscar.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry. Had to "Goggle" it to find out what it was. Looks like a nice pistol.


----------



## oscar1975 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you, but I want to know some experiences of members in this forum with the pistol Norinco Np 30. 

Oscar.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Since these pistols are not imported to the US, I expect few here will have any experience with them. Maybe one of our Canadian members can chime in?


----------



## oscar1975 (Nov 9, 2008)

*I ask members to help Canadians*

So I ask advice and I have some experience with the Norinco 30 Np our friends in Canada.

Thanks, Mike

Oscar.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't know a lot about them except it's a not quite 1911. From what I've read they seem to be a little better than others that are not quite 1911's like Llama and Star. That might be being said though being there's not a lot of them around. At any rate, if your liking it it don't matter. Look around for parts and get them as you find them that way if something does go wrong you will have what you need. I like many will do that with guns that have lots of available parts. Never hurts to have some stuff around when the need strikes.


----------



## oscar1975 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you very much for all, I think that I´m going to fun with my Norinco Np 30 and this is the more important question.

Regards,

Oscar.


----------



## Stever (Mar 20, 2012)

*Norinco 1911 acp*

Hi there

I owned a Norinco 1911 A 1 2 tone and it was built like a tank. Probably the best 1911 available for the money. Just ordered the 1911 NP 30 Nickel finish from Marstar. From what i can see it looks great for $449 plus tax and shipping.
Anyone that tells you to be wary of Norinco either has never owned, seen or fired one, or is from the USA where they can't buy them and those are normally the don't buy Chinese comments from the same people that will jump in the car and go shopping at Wal-Mart where the stores are full of Chinese products.

I own the Norinko SKS rifle $175.00 as well as the CQA AR Rifle $675.00 and they are both nice solid firearms so don;t be afraid to buy one.

Stever


----------

